# Sentineld Field Services Wins HUD Contract



## SFS (Oct 19, 2012)

Now Hiring! Due to large HUD contract wins, SFS is hiring employees and vendors. Preference to candidates experienced in FSM HUD field services. Visit: http://www.sfsco.net/careers.html


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SFS said:


> Now Hiring! Due to large HUD contract wins, SFS is hiring employees and vendors. Preference to candidates experienced in FSM HUD field services. Visit: http://www.sfsco.net/careers.html


Welcome to PT. Feel free to post an introduction so we all know who you are.

Do you have any HUD price list to share?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

This sounds SCARY... Hiring Employee's... ya'll KNOW what that means...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I can post the one they sent me but I am betting they don't want the public to see that.

Hopefully they have adjusted their pricing since they were awarded a big contract.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I can post the one they sent me but I am betting they don't want the public to see that.
> 
> Hopefully they have adjusted their pricing since they were awarded a big contract.


It's not only a pricing thing... but "hiring" employee's... That tells me that a few indviduals saw a Solicitation on FedBiz Ops, but an offer together, were awarded a contract... NOW they have to perform the Contract, and are saying "What the f**, we better get some people...lol


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

There is a company running around town trying to sub out Sentinel work, I have told them over and over there is not enough money to go around! If you want to work for those prices you will have to do it in house, and be sure to say a prayer at night that you will not be going out of business tommorow.:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I can post the one they sent me but I am betting they don't want the public to see that.
> 
> Hopefully they have adjusted their pricing since they were awarded a big contract.


Post the sheet for everyone's benefit. I doubt you solicted them.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I can post the one they sent me but I am betting they don't want the public to see that.
> 
> Hopefully they have adjusted their pricing since they were awarded a big contract.


I think I've seen that one as well. 

For their HUD contracts SFS will have bring their prices way up to at least 'close to' the level of the current HUD service providers, which would still be on the low side.

So what do you think SFS? Are you looking to hire quality vendors to help care for your shiny new contracts, or are you going to hang a left on Craigslist Ave (I hear that is a dead end)? 
Let us know by your pricing.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't find it, what areas/states were they awarded?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I can't find it, what areas/states were they awarded?


 
• Territory 6S (WA, OR & AK); and 
• Territory 5D (MN, MT, ND, WY)


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> • Territory 6S (WA, OR & AK); and
> • Territory 5D (MN, MT, ND, WY)



LOL!!! AK, MT, WY!!! Have fun boys!!!!!!! (bet the underbid it to get it and boy that will bite them in the azz on the 3 states i mentioned....)


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

There's places in Alaska that's only accessible by plane/helicopter. Whew.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> There's places in Alaska that's only accessible by plane/helicopter. Whew.


Better go outside and fire up the chopper. Looks like I got some work to do.


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Better go outside and fire up the chopper. Looks like I got some work to do.




Haha with Sentinel prices you wont be able to afford a gallon of gas in that chopper... maybe a gallon in the sled!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Trip charges will make up the difference.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Trip charges will make up the difference.


No trip charges and These clowns are BOTTOM FEEDERS :stupid:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Better go outside and fire up the chopper. Looks like I got some work to do.


How do you do trash outs with helicopters?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

And yes, we do charge extra for hazards.


----------

